# Florida Bark Mantis currently are mating!!!



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

Well i guess Phil had a no boys over rule when he watched them for me over the summer :lol: !!!

Because earlier i had they cages open feeding them wingless blue bottle flies and a male made a run at one of my females but he missed and hit my arm i thought he was just practicing..... well just now i was feeding some honey and water and one of the males saw a female on the top of her cage and slowly started creeping towards her well a few minutes later he made a flying leap landing backwards but quickly righted himself well now they are mating and so far no one has been munched so that is good. Tried to get pictures but both of my cameras are dead.... so I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 19, 2009)

Chase said:


> Well i guess Phil had a no boys over rule when he watched them for me over the summer :lol: !!!Because earlier i had they cages open feeding them wingless blue bottle flies and a male made a run at one of my females but he missed and hit my arm i thought he was just practicing..... well just now i was feeding some honey and water and one of the males saw a female on the top of her cage and slowly started creeping towards her well a few minutes later he made a flying leap landing backwards but quickly righted himself well now they are mating and so far no one has been munched so that is good. Tried to get pictures but both of my cameras are dead.... so I will try again tomorrow.


Lock them up Chase! When two of your three females eclosed on 0801, I explained to them that 1) I hoped to have them home before they were ready to mate and

2) that they should practice continence until 0821. Apparently they remembered 1) and forgot 2)!  I'm delighted for you, Chase! I look forward to seeing the pix, and say Hi to Golden for me.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats, Chase!!! I hope all goes well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2009)

He did it..... he made it away with his head on his shoulders.

I took some pictures but i forgot how to up load photos on photo bucket...... so i will try again later.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2009)

hah, u did good!


----------



## ismart (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool! B)


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a pair I just got. Something wrong with the female though but I hope she pulls through so I can breed them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2009)

The "happy" couple and if my parents ask this is vocabulary homework :blink: ......


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 20, 2009)

Great vocabulary work, Chase. Their integument certainly provides a pulchritudinous panoply of almost plethoric, poikilthermal perfection.


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 21, 2009)

wow, like a 2 year old learning to talk, i only understood a 3rd of what was said there LOL. Words like that make me feel humble lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2009)

My female died. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ismart (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> My female died. &lt;_&lt;


Thats so wack!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> My female died. &lt;_&lt;


Sorry that stinks....


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 21, 2009)

My female disappeared!  

Eh, Phil?  

I sent her to Phil (along with some other things), and he didn't find her in the box. I think maybe her little cup went out with the rest of the crumpled newspaper for cushioning. I believe I need to revise my packing practices. I just bought some colored tissue paper that I'm going to start wrapping mantids and things in... instead of using newspaper for wrapping the items along with crumpled newspaper for cushioning.

It's not just Phil... I've had a couple other instances of people not finding things (at least at first) in the box that I knew I'd packed in there.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> My female disappeared!  Eh, Phil?


Sadly true.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2009)

Well my second pair just finished now.......  just one female to go and i have 3 unmated(2 mated) males to do it!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2009)

My final female is now mating so that 3 0f my 3. Let’s just hope the male escapes with his head. So now I just need some ooths!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2009)

First ooth!!!! My girl mated on the 21st dropped a nice one. I am so happy B)


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 26, 2009)

Chase said:


> First ooth!!!! My girl mated on the 21st dropped a nice one. I am so happy B)


Congrats, Chase!!!!  Let's hope it proves to be fertile. Will keep fingers crossed for you.


----------

